# Gheenoe LT25 vs SaltMarsh 1656 vs ???



## lowcountry88 (Sep 21, 2015)

Both will get you in the skinny. The Sm 1656 has a lot of room esp. for 3. The sm low country 16 is a lot of boat for the money and in you budget as well.


----------



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

The LT25 can be had for well under your budget (without front and/or rear decks) but in my opinion it's really a one or two person skiff. But wet test them both if you can.


----------



## ssramage (Jul 31, 2013)

J-Dad said:


> The LT25 can be had for well under your budget (without front and/or rear decks) but in my opinion it's really a one or two person skiff. But wet test them both if you can.


Honestly, I've always wanted an LT25. I've had a couple Gheenoes in the past, and have always really liked the LT (although I've never ridden in one). The only thing that has me reconsidering is the need for a stable platform to take my 3 year old son out and teach him about fishing. The specs of the Saltmarsh seem great but I don't know much about them or see any other reviews on them really. The full out CC package could be had for around my max budget I think.


----------



## Jantjepoo (Feb 8, 2015)

I have a simple LT25 with a rear deck, center box lengthwise and low front deck. I am in a similar situation (wife and two little ones 4&1 come out occasionally). Throw a bean bag chair in the front and you've got a happy and stationary toddler. I sit on a cooler on the back deck and my daughter also likes to sit in front of me on a cushion. Fish alone and you have a ton of space. You can get this for 1/2-2/3 of your budget. Click on my profile pic to see my boat.
I can't give any advice on the Salt Marsh. Looks awesome but also pricier.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

17 suv


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

The SM Heron looks nice.


----------



## lowcountry88 (Sep 21, 2015)

Are you poling or trolling?


----------



## ssramage (Jul 31, 2013)

lowcountry88 said:


> Are you poling or trolling?


Mostly trolling but there may be some times where I want to pole during flood tides if the conditions are right.


----------



## lowcountry88 (Sep 21, 2015)

ssramage said:


> Mostly trolling but there may be some times where I want to pole during flood tides if the conditions are right.


whats your location? im in charleston. i have a sm 1444 andsm lowcountry 16 . If your close, Your welcome to come check them out.


----------



## ssramage (Jul 31, 2013)

lowcountry88 said:


> whats your location? im in charleston. i have a sm 1444 andsm lowcountry 16 . If your close, Your welcome to come check them out.


I'm actually down on St. Simons Island, GA so I'm about 3.5 hours from you. If I get up that way sometime I may take you up on it. I'd thought about taking a day and driving through Titusville and Ft. Pierce to test a few boats out.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

I've fished out of many different boats, but currently own a LT25. I'll tell you that the LT is every bit as stable a fishing platform as any skiff I've been on. However, it does not handle rough conditions as well as a conventional skiff does, in that you will get wet. Granted, no small skiff is really dry when it gets nasty, but the LT is worse. As for roominess, if you get an LT with front and rear decks with hatches in each, you'll have more storage than you'll know what to do with...more than most small skiffs, surprisingly. The end result of all that storage is that it clears up the decks. I fish two people all the time and it's perfect. I've had three before and it's fine. My regular fishing buddy owns an ECC Caiman and we fish out of mine far more than his, so that says something right there. The one other thing I dislike about the LT is that the outer chine at the waterline sticks out beyond the rail at the top of the gunnel. Because of this, when you tie off to a dock the barnacles can wreak havoc on the gelcoat along the chine.

There are a lot of good options in your price range, so have fun with the hunt for the perfect skiff.


----------



## ssramage (Jul 31, 2013)

HaMm3r said:


> I've fished out of many different boats, but currently own a LT25. I'll tell you that the LT is every bit as stable a fishing platform as any skiff I've been on. However, it does not handle rough conditions as well as a conventional skiff does, in that you will get wet. Granted, no small skiff is really dry when it gets nasty, but the LT is worse. As for roominess, if you get an LT with front and rear decks with hatches in each, you'll have more storage than you'll know what to do with...more than most small skiffs, surprisingly. The end result of all that storage is that it clears up the decks. I fish two people all the time and it's perfect. I've had three before and it's fine. My regular fishing buddy owns an ECC Caiman and we fish out of mine far more than his, so that says something right there. The one other thing I dislike about the LT is that the outer chine at the waterline sticks out beyond the rail at the top of the gunnel. Because of this, when you tie off to a dock the barnacles can wreak havoc on the gelcoat along the chine.
> 
> There are a lot of good options in your price range, so have fun with the hunt for the perfect skiff.


Thanks for the feedback. How would you feel the LT would do for having a young child on board? A big part of me getting a boat is to introduce my son to the water and fishing. I have no doubt that an LT would satisfy my fishing needs but just not sure how it would work for family outings...


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

ssramage said:


> Thanks for the feedback. How would you feel the LT would do for having a young child on board? A big part of me getting a boat is to introduce my son to the water and fishing. I have no doubt that an LT would satisfy my fishing needs but just not sure how it would work for family outings...


Absolutely fine for kids. I went down to the Everglades Gheenoe rally this past year and took a bunch of video. If you find my Youtube channel, you'll see some videos from the rally that I took on the water with dozens of other Gheenoes. You'll see plenty of LT25s and a lot of them have 3 or more passengers and many have kids on board. My youtube name is the same as my forum name here.


----------



## SlowTom (Feb 2, 2016)

ssramage said:


> I'm actually down on St. Simons Island, GA so I'm about 3.5 hours from you. If I get up that way sometime I may take you up on it. I'd thought about taking a day and driving through Titusville and Ft. Pierce to test a few boats out.


 If you haven't already bought or tested, SM folks (Rose Walker) said they are open to Saturday appointments if requested. I am debating SM 16 vs lt25, leaning toward LT but have decided I need a look at the SM before I make the call. I will be after fishing shallow plus waterfowling capability, both with at least one other "lineman"-sized rider, maybe a dog. Hope to head down there this weekend or next for a look.


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Never been on a Gheenoe but can't imagine they'd be more stable or have more room than a SM1656. I've fished 4 adults out of mine and while a bit crowded it was very doable. We were all bait fishing and not slinging fly rods mind you, but it was not bad at all. With a 50 Yamaha I had no problem getting on plain and could easily cruise 26-28mph. (Didn't try to top it out). For a 16' skiff the SM has huge deck space.


----------



## Vining (Aug 28, 2012)

I use my LT down there all the time. Great for those little creeks. Easy to launch at Village Creek.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I think both boats are a little small for family boats. I own a Gheenoe Classic and it's been great for solo fishing or bringing one friend and a minimal amount of gear but I hate having 3 people on board, it's just not very comfortable or roomy and everyone is slapping fishing rods. I guess if you're just cruising it would be okay but sooner or later you're going to want a bigger boat for family runs if you ask me. I'd lean more towards the salt marsh to have a wider beam and more room for gear.


----------



## jimbo comeaux (Apr 29, 2016)

Have you considered the Hog Island SW16, this boat would be in your budget as well. I have been using one for 1 year and am very pleased for both trolling and polling. powered with a 30hp merc 4 stroke, with 2 guys i am running 24 to 27 MPH.


----------



## SlowTom (Feb 2, 2016)

Altho I am pleased to see these Hog Island folkks work out of Steamboat, a place I thoroughly enjoyed as a young biologist and rugby bum, the web site has a few problems so be warned that some links don't work, have expired domains, and might "lock you up" temporarily. I am curious yet and am hoping to get some pricing information to see where fit in the list of possibilities. I do note that their hull is 480 lbs., vs. about 320 (bare hull) for the SM 1656, and somewhere around 275 for the LT25. One more option is good, hope it holds up...


----------



## jimbo comeaux (Apr 29, 2016)

SlowTom said:


> Altho I am pleased to see these Hog Island folkks work out of Steamboat, a place I thoroughly enjoyed as a young biologist and rugby bum, the web site has a few problems so be warned that some links don't work, have expired domains, and might "lock you up" temporarily. I am curious yet and am hoping to get some pricing information to see where fit in the list of possibilities. I do note that their hull is 480 lbs., vs. about 320 (bare hull) for the SM 1656, and somewhere around 275 for the LT25. One more option is good, hope it holds up...


Tom
The hull weight is more but it is does float real skinny, as skinny as the sm1656 i would bet. Being made of Roto-molded Foam Filled Plastic it is very quiet, rugged and unsinkable. PM or send me an email to [email protected] and i will send you some pricing that i have from my purchase as well as a video of a SM1656 powered by a 50/35 Tohatsu Jet that i got from an owner in Corpus Christi this morning..


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

jimbo comeaux said:


> Tom
> The hull weight is more but it is does float real skinny, as skinny as the sm1656 i would bet. Being made of Roto-molded Foam Filled Plastic it is very quiet, rugged and unsinkable. PM or send me an email to [email protected] and i will send you some pricing that i have from my purchase as well as a video of a SM1656 powered by a 50/35 Tohatsu Jet that i got from an owner in Corpus Christi this morning..


I also have some first hand experience with the SW16 if you want more info... [email protected]


----------



## SlowTom (Feb 2, 2016)

Folks thanks for the advice! I ended up buying a used Hog Island 16 that was already set up the way I had talked SM folks about... And Custom Gheenoe... Love the history of the company and their two distinctive boats and love the history on this specific boat and owner. My vision of what would work evolved as far as weight and width, but when I saw the pics I was pretty sure the Sw16 was why I wanted...and when I saw this boat I was sure right away that I finally had found my fish and fowl boat with enough capacity to handle another lineman and SantaDog.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

SlowTom said:


> Folks thanks for the advice! I ended up buying a used Hog Island 16 that was already set up the way I had talked SM folks about... And Custom Gheenoe... Love the history of the company and their two distinctive boats and love the history on this specific boat and owner. My vision of what would work evolved as far as weight and width, but when I saw the pics I was pretty sure the Sw16 was why I wanted...and when I saw this boat I was sure right away that I finally had found my fish and fowl boat with enough capacity to handle another lineman and SantaDog.



Here's my new ride. Hope you love yours.


----------



## Missed Again (Nov 22, 2015)

Are either of these boats self-bailing?


----------

